# Best Isle of Man Euro Deposit Options



## Brian_R (30 Jan 2011)

Can someone please recommend the best IOM bank for Euro deposits? I am getting my money out of Ireland. Thanks.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2011)

http://www.interest-rates.org.uk/ have a full list of options. 

Nationwide UK IOM have been recommended a few times.


----------



## sixshooter (1 Mar 2011)

Hi, 
If you chose an offshore account with AIB or Anglo account (seeing as they're offering the best rates), are you covered by the UK government guarantee (seeing as the banks are registered in IOM/Jersey) or by the Irish government guarantee? If it's the UK government guarantee, surely this is quite a safe option up to the UK government guarantee limit of 50K sterling...


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2011)

sixshooter said:


> Hi,
> If you chose an offshore account with AIB or Anglo account (seeing as they're offering the best rates), are you covered by the UK government guarantee (seeing as the banks are registered in IOM/Jersey) or by the Irish government guarantee? If it's the UK government guarantee, surely this is quite a safe option up to the UK government guarantee limit of 50K sterling...



You are covered by the Irish guarantee.


----------



## sixshooter (2 Mar 2011)

Thanks Ciaran T. 

  I have one other query on the same theme. I am now thinking of opening another IOM account (Nationwide International). I already have an account with Nationwide UK in Ireland (the euro equivalent of the 50K Sterling UK Gov limit). Is Nationwide International seen as a separate bank to Nationwide UK (and therefore both have a separate 50K Sterling UK Gov limit for each customer)? Or are both seen as the same bank and therefore a customer will only be covered for the first 50K Sterling of the sum of a customer’s deposits? The Nationwide International call centre assistant told me that they’re viewed as separate banks but he didn’t sound very convincing…


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2011)

sixshooter said:


> Thanks Ciaran T.
> 
> I have one other query on the same theme. I am now thinking of opening another IOM account (Nationwide International). I already have an account with Nationwide UK in Ireland (the euro equivalent of the 50K Sterling UK Gov limit). Is Nationwide International seen as a separate bank to Nationwide UK (and therefore both have a separate 50K Sterling UK Gov limit for each customer)? Or are both seen as the same bank and therefore a customer will only be covered for the first 50K Sterling of the sum of a customer’s deposits? The Nationwide International call centre assistant told me that they’re viewed as separate banks but he didn’t sound very convincing…



They are separate.


----------

